# the mystery pic...



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok, ok, try to guees what it is!!!!!!!!! none of you will ever guess that one!

...and it's not chlosterol-blocked coronary tissue, you freaks.
.....but watch you cholesterol.


----------



## MichaelMigz (Jan 2, 2006)

tomato


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

inside a pepper


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 2, 2006)

tomato


----------



## Joerocket (Jan 2, 2006)

tried to think of something funny for like 10 minutes but I can't, so im just gonna go with tomato.

-Joe


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

ok, that's no fun at all, you could at least've faked you don't see a tomato in there 
Is JonM the only one with some imagination, in here?

...joking. you guys are too clever. Ok, mystery solved. it IS a tomato.


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmm...


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 2, 2006)

Alittle late on this. Very interesting image, neat shot Alex.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok, that's no fun at all, you could at least've faked you don't see a tomato in there
> *Is JonM the only one with some imagination, in here*?
> 
> ...joking. you guys are too clever. Ok, mystery solved. it IS a tomato.


 
exactly, i knew it was a tomato :blushing:


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 2, 2006)

Is it too late to guess tomato?


----------



## Ma_ (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought it looked like the inside of your lungs.. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 2, 2006)

Tomato....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2006)

Ma_ said:
			
		

> I thought it looked like the inside of your lungs.. Guess I was wrong.


 
with all that lens-reversing epidemy that's been going on here, i've got some nice shots of my liver, though...


well, I guess next time i'll make sure my mystery pic is really mysterious


----------



## kelox (Jan 2, 2006)

Tomato


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2006)

Cool reversed lens experiment... this is giving me ideas. Inspiration-inspiration! Thanks for that, Alexandra!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

you're very welcome, dear!
..though i didn't reverse my lens here. Just digital macro mode


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2006)

OK ... but hush. OFF to bed with you now. It is past three in the morning for you!!!!!


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey 
Nice shot....late response but i guess u've also used a source of light like a torch or something from behind?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

ok.........i think its a..........tomato....am i right? it is a tomato, isnt it


----------



## tpe (Jan 3, 2006)

This kind of stuff is always good fun, it would be nice to make some kind of game out of it. Possibly have a thread where whoever guesses correct can post the next one. I have tonnes i could throw in  (but don't dare hijak your thread).

tim


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

tpe said:
			
		

> This kind of stuff is always good fun, it would be nice to make some kind of game out of it. Possibly have a thread where whoever guesses correct can post the next one. I have tonnes i could throw in  (but don't dare hijak your thread).
> 
> tim


  that's fine, mate! Post'em up!
And everybody who has some, bring them on!!!! That's a great idea.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

KunalShingla said:
			
		

> Hey
> Nice shot....late response but i guess u've also used a source of light like a torch or something from behind?


indeed, i held it over a candle.


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

hey there
alexandra has allowed me to post my photo in her thread...it is here because of the topic...mysterious ...i have posted it earlier but no one is allowed to read the stuff there..guys try to guess wat it is here...





hope u enjoy it..


----------



## tpe (Jan 3, 2006)

Kunal Shingla, that is really really hard. First guess a light emmiting dioe display with motion blurr????

tim


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

its..............its....................ITS A LIGHTSABRE
May the force be with you
Ok, i havent got a clue what it is, but i really like the picture


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 3, 2006)

Reminds me of a sparkler that.. isn't sparkling.

(If it makes you feel better Alexandra.. first that that came to my head was papaya!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks Brittany! :hug::


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

yes come on ppl....keep guessing.....i dont wanna comment right know so that others get a hint.....but must say alexandra....this is the right way to post such stuff....good tread started by u......
heyyyyy
wheres ur guess ?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Confession: i quite remember what this is from the other thread, so here's a random fake guess:
Actualy it could be a radioactive needle or something.


----------



## tpe (Jan 4, 2006)

Alexandra was that a clue? if not one would probably be good it is very difficult

tim


----------



## pursuer (Jan 4, 2006)

Long exposure of a paper towel roll? lol, No wait, I know, it is a picture of your avatar


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

tpe said:
			
		

> Alexandra was that a clue? if not one would probably be good it is very difficult
> 
> tim


huh, yeah, it's something like a radioactive needle, but not much radioactive, and it's not quite a needle


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2006)

a non-radioactive pin?

 Oy.. so not creative today.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

you're gettin close, very close...


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2006)

Well now I got it.. 
Is it a glowing knitting needle?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

I challenge you to find the explaining thread to realize how dangerously close you are, now. :mrgreen:


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 4, 2006)

Great pic great image!
ooh ooh, is it a drinking straw with smoke coming out of it?  I'm out there and loving it!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

sad, sad, sad... you guys and gals don't have the cheater's psychology.


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 4, 2006)

hi everyone
ppl i wont be giving any clues right now and thats the reason cause of which no replies from me... 
tpe - thanku...nice guess...very hard ?  yaaa took me a couple of shots out of which i thought of sharing this one......i like it......keep guessing....
doenoe - thx to u too...come on man...give it ur wildest guess...say something at least...
peanuts - sparkler thats isnt sparkling.....hammmmmppppfffff......well that wud be interesting to shoot..... 
Alex - i am sure ppl must have seen in on the other tread by now ?
HAS ANYONE DONE THAT.....CONFESSION TIME GUYS.......
what do u say alex.....shall i or u wanna listen to more guesses...?
pursuer - paper towel.......LOL....picture of my avatar?heheh....gr8 guess man..u did it....it is my avatar but still u gotta tell me wat it is.....come on......
--- A non-radioactive pin....LOL
--- glowing knitting needle....lol....nice guesses ppl...
weeping widow - good u like it.....and the smoke thing sounds nice....but thats not the case here..nice idea again....
alex..shall i tell 'em....?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2006)

KunalShingla said:
			
		

> alex..shall i tell 'em....?


 
Please do


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

haha, well, I am sadistic and i'd love to torture y'all a bit more, but i guess all fun has its limits...
Go on if you feel it, Kunal :mrgreen:


----------



## markc (Jan 4, 2006)

KunalShingla said:
			
		

> hey there
> alexandra has allowed me to post my photo in her thread...it is here because of the topic...mysterious ...i have posted it earlier but no one is allowed to read the stuff there..guys try to guess wat it is here...


Tomato?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 5, 2006)

well the photo....this is the light coming from the little opening from the curtain in my room...with some deliberate shake......

Focal length: 52.0mm (35mm equivalent: 263mm) 
CCD width: 7.12mm 
Exposure time: 1.000 s 
Aperture: f/36.0 
ISO equiv.: 400 
Whitebalance: Manual 
Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure: Manual 
Exposure Mode: Auto bracketing


----------



## tpe (Jan 5, 2006)

I was so sure there was something electrical in that Kunal, the small dots of light, but never thought anything along the lines of a curtain.

Is it ok if i but in and post one?

If so can any one guess this one. A clue to stop incorect speculation, it is not usually covered up.








It could also well have been posted before but i don't think i have let the cat out of the bag before.

Tim


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 5, 2006)

well there was nothing electrical in the photo....even the light was natural light...lol....
well about ur post....ask alex..she started this thread....wonderful girl.....she let me put up my photo...
ta ta


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2006)

tpe said:
			
		

> I was so sure there was something electrical in that Kunal, the small dots of light, but never thought anything along the lines of a curtain.
> 
> Is it ok if i but in and post one?
> 
> ...


Elbow?


----------



## tpe (Jan 5, 2006)

"Elbow?" closeish ShutteredEye.

Sorry after the fact. Is it ok Alex?

tim


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2006)

tpe said:
			
		

> "Elbow?" closeish ShutteredEye.
> 
> Sorry after the fact. Is it ok Alex?
> 
> tim



Got to be a knuckle then?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

tpe said:
			
		

> "Elbow?" closeish ShutteredEye.
> 
> Sorry after the fact. Is it ok Alex?
> 
> tim


Sure, go on 
My guess would be your tongue or liver...?


----------



## tpe (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Alex, How would i have got a picture of my liver, ahh the artist suffereing for his art, yieks 

"Got to be a knuckle then?" closer...(inches away), actually i hadnt realised that the skin there looked like a knuckle, the scaling seems very specific to me. have you got an image ready ShutteredEye?


----------



## tpe (Jan 5, 2006)

sorry got to go to bed, unless anyone gets it by morning then i think ShutteredEye should get to post the next one as he is within inches. I still think it is recognizable as the bit it is, err if you know what i mean

tim


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmmm, i see some backlighting in there... am i right or is it the "thing"s natural color?


----------



## tpe (Jan 6, 2006)

The top right hand corner is nearly natural colour, the rest is diode red. ShutteredEye is very very close, and anyone here that can weild a camera should be able to see one all day every day. 

O.K Ill give it away, ShutteredEye has it if he wants to post his new mistery pic otherwise i guess it is open to the next photo. It is the folds of skin between the thumb and forfinger side/back lit with a diode and tungsten. I didnt think it was so hard as it is in plain view whenever you look down and there arn't that many places where the skin scales that way.

I would like to do a seriese of unrecognizable body parts one day, any ideas how to take that pic of my liver and toung alex, i had to clamp the wifes hand for this one to get rid of the camera and hand shake?

tim


----------

